# A guaranteed way to win at roulette!



## ajapale (2 Jan 2010)

A guaranteed way to win at roulette!

Jackpot | Futility Closet


 		A guaranteed way to win at roulette, from Eugene Northrop’s _Riddles in Mathematics_ (1945):


Bet $1 on red.
If you win, go to step 6. If you lose, bet $2 on red.
If you win, go to step 6. If you lose, bet $4 on red.
If you win, go to step 6. If you lose, bet $8 on red.
(And so on.)
When you win, you’ll be $1 ahead. Go back to step 1.
 “Theoretically, of course, it is possible for the bank to wipe you out financially. Actually, however, runs of more than 10 or 12 successive blacks or reds are extremely rare, and your stake at the twelfth play would be only $2048. When you _do_ win you will, as before, be $1 ahead of the bank. You can then begin all over again. Simple, isn’t it?”


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jan 2010)

This only works if you have infinite money.

Runs of 10/12 are rare , but like everything in life they do happen.


----------



## Arabella (2 Jan 2010)

jhegarty said:


> This only works if you have infinite money.


Surely, from a hypothetical stand, if you had an infinite amount of money the other guy could not have any. Is there such a thing as (infinite +)?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jan 2010)

Arabella said:


> Surely, from a hypothetical stand, if you had an infinite amount of money the other guy could not have any. Is there such a thing as (infinite +)?



Well yes, but I wasn't suggesting it as a practical course of action.


----------



## ajapale (2 Jan 2010)

jhegarty said:


> This only works if you have infinite money.
> 
> Runs of 10/12 are rare , but like everything in life they do happen.



Perhaps you could bet 1 cent that you would get 10 reds in a row and cover your losses that way ? But if you get 11 reds ??


----------



## Arabella (2 Jan 2010)

ajapale said:


> Perhaps you could bet 1 cent that you would get 10 reds in a row and cover your losses that way ? But if you get 11 reds ??


What if 'deus ex machina' came into play and the consecutive reds had to take their turn behind ten or eleven consecutive blacks?


----------



## monascribe18 (3 Jan 2010)

A group of us used this system before, and we were lucky it paid for our holiday, 5 were in the group,we had  4 consecutive's 3 times and 2  5 consecutives in the evenings play


----------



## shammy feen (4 Jan 2010)

Isnt there 2 green segments on a roulette wheel that account for tipping the odds in the houses favour a fraction?


----------



## Chocks away (4 Jan 2010)

In Vegas you have a green 0 and another green 00. This makes it less favourable for the punter. In Europe you only have a lone 0. As with any game of chance that has a house edge you eventually lose if you punt long enough. The wheel is always loaded in the house's favour. Otherwise the banks would not give the owners a mortgage . Any system can be fun to follow but again, to quote the banks, 'Past performances do not guarantee future results'. The OP shows one such system. Almost there but what happens if your later bets are more than the house's limit.


----------



## callybags (4 Jan 2010)

Anyone trying this with anyway large amounts will quickly be thrown out of the casino.

Although not illegal, casinos regard it in the same way as card counting in Blackjack and will have spotters looking out for it.


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2010)

callybags said:


> Anyone trying this with anyway large amounts will quickly be thrown out of the casino.
> 
> Although not illegal, casinos regard it in the same way as card counting in Blackjack and will have spotters looking out for it.


 
What Casino was this? I worked in Vegas for a summer and the casino used to laugh at everyone using their different systems including this one.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Jan 2010)

callybags said:


> Anyone trying this with anyway large amounts will quickly be thrown out of the casino.
> 
> Although not illegal, casinos regard it in the same way as card counting in Blackjack and will have spotters looking out for it.



Bull, casinos love this system because they have more money than you so will always win.


----------



## anon473 (4 Jan 2010)

its called a Martingale system and has been around for a long time...
Wikipedia has a good mathematical description of it
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system)

anon473


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2010)

The concept was also used in a certain structured financial product in recent years. It passed every model used by investment banks and rating agencies. I don't need to tell you how it ended up!! Its simply chasing your losses.


----------

